# 1965 GTO: "Air Dam" between door and door card



## KBrown (Apr 7, 2020)

Ordered a complete kit, took the interior completely out and the paper dividers between the door card and the doors (both front doors and the rear seat side panels) are all junk. I notice they were some form of parchment, not plastic. and they were held on with some sort of still mostly soft adhesive.

I'm not looking for a 100 point car, so was thinking of using simple 6 mil plastic I use as vapor barrier in buildings between insulation and drywall. 

What do others use/do? The originals were torn up so badly I cannot use them as a template so not even sure what should and shouldn't be covered. 

And not sure what I'll use to adhere it to the door/side panel. I'm thinking once again, foil tape like with buildings.

What do others do?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You are correct the OE Water Shields were made of HD paper that was coated to repel water,
And yes you could make your own with a thick mill plastic, however, several parts suppliers offer the correct ones.
Also, 3M Strip Calk works well to secure this to the shell and is similar to what the factory used.
The shield basically covers all the inner shell openings and sheds water down and into the bottom of the door where it drains out via drain slots in the bottom of the shell.
The one thing I sometimes notice incorrect is some folks forget to tuck the bottom of the shield into the slot on the bottom portion of the shell so the water is directed into the shell towards said drains.


----------



## KBrown (Apr 7, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> You are correct the OE Water Shields were made of HD paper that was coated to repel water,
> And yes you could make your own with a thick mill plastic, however, several parts suppliers offer the correct ones.
> Also, 3M Strip Calk works well to secure this to the shell and is similar to what the factory used.
> The shield basically covers all the inner shell openings and sheds water down and into the bottom of the door where it drains out via drain slots in the bottom of the shell.
> ...


Thank you so much! That was exactly what I needed.


----------



## KBrown (Apr 7, 2020)

Ordered and installed the doors! Thanks all.
Need to do the back next. So cramped back there compared to the doors on a 4 post lift where I can stand upright and do the work. 

And I need to remember to take pictures along the way. Here's the driver's door finished.


----------

